# DIY caves



## fishcrazy (Sep 1, 2010)

Just wondering, has anyone on here done a DIY pleco cave? If so, how? I'm thinking about doing it myself, but not sure if it is worth it.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I've cut up pvc pipe and broken flower pots in half. If you want to make caves from clay, you need food-safe clay and access to a kiln to fire it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2011)

To make extensive caves that look great you can use a foam board (cutting it and caulking it together), and some cement or concrete to cover it. These are harder to make than what emc7 suggested, but it works great for doing the entire tank, from top to bottom.

Just make sure it can fit in your tank


----------



## FishieLuv (Feb 26, 2011)

I haven't made caves before, but I have an old coffee mug in the tank that Spot likes.  Bubbles is going to have it swapped over to hgis tank tommorrow.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

Coconut shells


----------



## Fishy Freak (Jun 1, 2011)

I've used glass jars in the past, fish feel safe and you can see right in!


----------

